# Just joined



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

After 2+yrs


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You got there in the end welcome


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Any good at marketing


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe ?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Maybe ?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57985

I am sure you have already seen this, but just in case :wink:


----------

